# 'Ear for an Ear'



## chris_log (19 Nov 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20081119/earless_man_081119/20081119?hub=Canada

"A man from Windsor, Ont., who was jailed after cutting off a dog's ears and suffered a somewhat similar fate behind bars has been moved to another facility."

As an animal lover, I can't help but smile at this.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2008)

What goes around comes around.  Karma's a b*tch, ain't it?  >


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 Nov 2008)

Man that would be painful. I've had cuts on my ear before and it was pretty bad so I can only imagine how painful it would be to have somebody bite a chunk off. 

Karma is indeed a b**ch though.


----------



## Infanteer (21 Nov 2008)

Funny, reading the other story about the killer released after 2 years in prison; seems the inmates are doing a better job than the judges....


----------



## PAT-Platoon (24 Nov 2008)

No doubt a despicable person. Quite a coincidental event too, even humorous. In the end however, an ear for an ear makes the whole world go deaf.

-C/D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2008)

Cognitive-Dissonance said:
			
		

> In the end however, an ear for an ear makes the whole world go deaf.



I'm not aware that you need your outer ear to actually hear.  :


----------



## Marshall (24 Nov 2008)

Good, I am sure he deserved it


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Nov 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Funny, reading the other story about the killer released after 2 years in prison; seems the inmates are doing a better job than the judges....


I can't agree more. It's a shame to see murderers being released after just a short stay in prison. 

With regards to this topic, karma is very much a bi*ch. This 'person' deserved what he got, and should have got more, IMO.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Nov 2008)

It's funny to see the difference in societies.  

I remember in Afghanistan it was almost the norm for the people there to trim their dogs ears with a knife or slightly sharp object of some sort.  Most dogs there were "fighting dogs" and had their ears lopped for efficiency even as puppies.  I imagine there would be alot of earless Afghanis if they were to apply the same "rules" there as the inmates do here.


----------



## leroi (24 Nov 2008)

Cognitive-Dissonance said:
			
		

> No doubt a despicable person. Quite a coincidental event too, even humorous. In the end however, an ear for an ear makes the whole world go deaf.
> 
> -C/D



I have absolutely no sympathy for anyone involved in animal abuse, neglect, cruelty.  Unfortunately, he's probably going to be treated by a jail-appointed plastic surgeon to fix his earlobe--that's a guess based on what I hear from others who work in Correction Facilities.

By the way C/D, your words I highlighted above have an echo similar to words spoken by Mahatma Gandhi: "An Eye for an eye kind of justice only makes the whole world blind." Except that the analogy, as pointed out, does not hold together as smoothly.

Gandhi also said this:

"There are 2 type of people in this world, 
those that take the credit 
and those that actually do the work. 
Take my advise and follow the latter, 
as there is a lot less competition there."


----------



## dapaterson (24 Nov 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Gandhi also said this:
> 
> "There are 2 type of people in this world,
> those that take the credit
> ...



Actually, there are 10 kinds of people:
Those who understand binary, and those who do not.

Or, alternatively, there are 3 kinds of people:
Those who can do math, and those who can't.


----------



## GAP (24 Nov 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Actually, there are 10 kinds of people:
> Those who understand binary, and those who do not.
> Or, alternatively, there are 3 kinds of people:
> Those who can do math, and those who can't.



Was that Octal base/Hex Base ?
One is 8, one is 16, both are fun.....


----------



## dapaterson (24 Nov 2008)

If I meant to say $01 I would have said $01.  Obviously, binary is base 2.

And the less said about Octal, the better...


----------



## helpup (24 Nov 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> "There are 2 type of people in this world,
> those that take the credit
> and those that actually do the work.
> Take my advise and follow the latter,
> as there is a lot less competition there."



That one is brilliant, will have to use that one.................. errrr But maybe I should work on comming up with one of my own quotes.  ^-^


----------



## PAT-Platoon (24 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm not aware that you need your outer ear to actually hear.  :



It was a joke. I was relating back to the old "eye for an eye makes the whole world blind" quote, and simply turning it around to this situation. 

Hope this helps.

-C/D


----------



## J.J (25 Nov 2008)

Having dealt with this "gentleman"  : several times at work, I actually smiled when I first heard this. He is a "rounder" (career criminal) and I am sure Bruce will or has dealt with him at work. He is a very violent person who deserves everything he gets. He is street scum...


----------

